# alicante spanish state school? 2-6 yr old???



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

After excellent feedback from my last post (thank you all) 
I was wondering if anyone out there has children between the ages of 2 and 6yrs old currently in a spanish state school in alicante?? My 2 boys are ages 2 and 3yrs......were looking for any advise on what schools to try in alicante? what ones not to go to? Can you recommend one? Your experiences of/ etc etc
We are only just starting to look for long term rental (town house,villa,apartment,we are flexible) so we dont even know what area to try. We were looking for somewhere reasonably quiet but close to most attractions too. But more importantly i think walking distance to a good school.
Thank you all Garry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gaz967 said:


> After excellent feedback from my last post (thank you all)
> I was wondering if anyone out there has children between the ages of 2 and 6yrs old currently in a spanish state school in alicante?? My 2 boys are ages 2 and 3yrs......were looking for any advise on what schools to try in alicante? what ones not to go to? Can you recommend one? Your experiences of/ etc etc
> We are only just starting to look for long term rental (town house,villa,apartment,we are flexible) so we dont even know what area to try. We were looking for somewhere reasonably quiet but close to most attractions too. But more importantly i think walking distance to a good school.
> Thank you all Garry



I cant help with the area etc, but I believe that the spanish school system doesnt start until children are 6yo. There are nurseries, but I'm not sure how they work, if they're part of the system???? Worth looking into maybe???

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I cant help with the area etc, but I believe that the spanish school system doesnt start until children are 6yo. There are nurseries, but I'm not sure how they work, if they're part of the system???? Worth looking into maybe???
> 
> Jo xx


around here, & I believe in most areas the state primary schools have infant schools attached which start at 2.5 years - also free but only if there are places available


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> After excellent feedback from my last post (thank you all)
> I was wondering if anyone out there has children between the ages of 2 and 6yrs old currently in a spanish state school in alicante?? My 2 boys are ages 2 and 3yrs......were looking for any advise on what schools to try in alicante? what ones not to go to? Can you recommend one? Your experiences of/ etc etc
> We are only just starting to look for long term rental (town house,villa,apartment,we are flexible) so we dont even know what area to try. We were looking for somewhere reasonably quiet but close to most attractions too. But more importantly i think walking distance to a good school.
> Thank you all Garry


do you mean Alicante City itself?

you mentioned Alcudia in the other thread

the Alicante region is huge - where I live comes under the Alicante Education Dept but we are an hour up the coast


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*oops i meant alicante*

yesi meant alicante not alcudia(recently went there on holls, must have typed by mistake)
Hmm i would consider anywhere in the region. I suppose id have to have a look properly. Wife wants to be near the beach ideally and not too far from the main airport(need to travel frequently to aberdeen)




xabiachica said:


> do you mean Alicante City itself?
> 
> you mentioned Alcudia in the other thread
> 
> the Alicante region is huge - where I live comes under the Alicante Education Dept but we are an hour up the coast


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> yesi meant alicante not alcudia(recently went there on holls, must have typed by mistake)
> Hmm i would consider anywhere in the region. I suppose id have to have a look properly. Wife wants to be near the beach ideally and not too far from the main airport(need to travel frequently to aberdeen)


well, we're an hour from either Alicante or Valencia - near the beach - (rarely use it though) -lots of expats living here & lots of dads who commute somewhere or other to work!

you need to take a hol here & have a really good drive up & down the coast


----------

